# Head Badge Removal and Reattachment.



## Bozman (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm planning on restoring a Columbia Compax Traveler for my wife over this winter. My problem is how do you remove the headbadge for sandblasting without damaging the badge? 

It has rivets holding it on. Do I just drill them out? To reattach them is there a special type of rivet or do I just use a screw on them?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## JLarkin (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been successful in two ways:

1.  Use a long screwdriver inside the headtube and cut the end of the rivet off.  Then gently pry it out from the inside with the corner of the screwdriver.  

2.  Use a sharp wood chisel under the rivet and under the badge also.  You have to be very careful and ensure the chisel does not slip and hack the badge.  However it should raise the rivet enough to gently pry out from the outside.  

It just depends on how stubborn the rivets are.  To reattach, get a couple of small dome head screws from the hardware store and a little blue Loctite.


----------



## Bozman (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I think I'll go with the long screwdriver (or long cold chisel) inside the tube. Better then risking the head badge.


----------

